# The Holy Grail of 7 String guitars for auction. Maestro Alex Gregory signature patented 7 string.



## Swyse (Jul 5, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=253011206738

Was browsing looking for a SSS 7 and I saw the holy grail for sale, and I knew you guys would be able to appreciate the historic significance of this guitar.

For those who don't know, these were the blueprint for all modern 7 string electric guitars we have today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2017)

lmao


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh my, hadn't seen this video gem! 

"It's not a true 7-string if the major third isn't the 3rd string"
"So tuning... [...] F# flat."

I'm dying already!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 5, 2017)

If I had the money, I'd buy it, piss on it, and then burn it and post a YouTube video of me doing it. This asswipe has caused a ridiculous number of issues for anyone playing a 7 string in the last 30 years, and won't even admit that the idea has prior art.


----------



## Kaff (Jul 5, 2017)

Never heard of this dude before.... seems to be important....


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 5, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> This asswipe has caused a ridiculous number of issues for anyone playing a 7 string in the last 30 years, and won't even admit that the idea has prior art.



Is it really that bad? I always got the impression Gregory was a raving lunatic that no one ever took seriously. Well, 'nobody' except for a literal handful of students that have been inculcated with his bizarre views on music and the music business.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 5, 2017)

Lmao, remember when a Wikipedia editor came here to find out the history of the seven string guitar since this guy was editing articles, attributing all sorts of stuff to himself?


----------



## crg123 (Jul 5, 2017)

^ Bahah Yep! http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/history-of-seven-string-solidbodies.147811/


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 5, 2017)

For all that AG is a top class wackaloon, I'd play a 7 string that was in all respects a traditional strat other than the 7th string.

Not this one though.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 5, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Is it really that bad? I always got the impression Gregory was a raving lunatic that no one ever took seriously. Well, 'nobody' except for a literal handful of students that have been inculcated with his bizarre views on music and the music business.



Time to go back in history here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.14833/


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 5, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> Time to go back in history here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.14833/



Oh, I'm familiar with the guy already. There's been a handful of threads about him around here over the years.

It's just a question of whether his ravings are actually worth addressing, or if they've truthfully caused much harm. You said that he 'has caused a ridiculous number of issues for anyone playing a 7 string in the last 30 years', and certainly he's _tried _to be a thorn in the music industry's side. But has it ever amounted to anything? You never hear a peep about Gregory outside of this forum. He's very clearly nuts and most people ignore him for good reason. The only 'issue' I can see him causing 7 string players was a bad reputation in the early days of the instrument's adoption, when it was easier to point to guys like Gregory as 'the type of player you're associating yourself with' in embracing a 7 string guitar. But those were just troll comments at the best of times, and the 7 string world isn't what it was in circa 1999 either. 

Alex Gregory is that weirdo at the beach, shouting and hollaring as he kicks at the waves trying to stop the tide from coming in. People walk past him with a wider berth and tell their kids not to play near him in case he's peed in the water, but no one is packing up their towels and headed home. Try as hard as he might, he's not causing issues for any of us.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 5, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Oh, I'm familiar with the guy already. There's been a handful of threads about him around here over the years.
> 
> It's just a question of whether his ravings are actually worth addressing, or if they've truthfully caused much harm. You said that he 'has caused a ridiculous number of issues for anyone playing a 7 string in the last 30 years', and certainly he's _tried _to be a thorn in the music industry's side. But has it ever amounted to anything? You never hear a peep about Gregory outside of this forum. He's very clearly nuts and most people ignore him for good reason. The only 'issue' I can see him causing 7 string players was a bad reputation in the early days of the instrument's adoption, when it was easier to point to guys like Gregory as 'the type of player you're associating yourself with' in embracing a 7 string guitar. But those were just troll comments at the best of times, and the 7 string world isn't what it was in circa 1999 either.
> 
> Alex Gregory is that weirdo at the beach, shouting and hollaring as he kicks at the waves trying to stop the tide from coming in. People walk past him with a wider berth and tell their kids not to play near him in case he's peed in the water, but no one is packing up their towels and headed home. Try as hard as he might, he's not causing issues for any of us.



My understanding is that he has created problems due to his patents. It's not what he says but his legal standing on specific patents that makes it difficult for companies to offer certain products without violating patent law.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 5, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> My understanding is that he has created problems due to his patents. It's not what he says but his legal standing on specific patents that makes it difficult for companies to offer certain products without violating patent law.



I guess one has to ask what those 'certain products' are. I have no doubt he is litigious, but whether or not he's actually killed any products is something I'd be curious to know. As pointed out in the thread linked by EAeolian, the patent wasn't filed until December 31st 1990, long after the Ibanez Universe came to market, and clearly the 7 string world has continued to hum along without him. The patent document also makes mention of the specific tuning of the guitar (i.e. in fifths), which is presumably why he's pigeon-holed himself into saying a 'true' seven string guitar is one tuned in fifths in the more recent video above, as this distinguishes his design from simply (as he puts it) a '6 string guitar with an extra string'. I get the impression that if his patent is defensible at all, this is probably it's safest claim. 

Another user points out in that thread that a different patent of his contributed to designs being aborted for a 5-string guitar tuned in fifths by Scheter. I have no idea if this is true (even if it was a factor, I'd imagine it was one of many), but it certainly hasn't affected 7 string players in any case. If he's attempted to sue Ibanez or the dozens of other 7 string guitar manufacturers, there's no indication (to my knowledge) that it's worked. Hell, even the adoption of other technologies like fanned frets--which have at times been used to advertise easier tuning in fifths, including on 7 string guitars--haven't been foiled by his efforts. If anyone's to blame on that one it'd be Novak, and they are a far cry from the likes of Alex Gregory. 

I am not an expert on the whole situation, but I don't get the sense he's really done much damage. I just see an arguably mentally unstable guy who, after seeing the Ibanez Universe launch in 1990 (just two years after a prototype of his guitar appeared at NAMM), was crushed to such an extent that he filed a patent to protect his supposedly original invention. Sevenstring.org really ought to file a class action lawsuit against him for all the eyerolling he's caused us over the years (not to mention all those ribs crushed from the laughter), but that seems to be the only danger Gregory really poses. And boy oh boy do my bones hurt from the cringe he exudes in some of his videos.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 5, 2017)

I know from discussions with people in the industry (yeah, take that with a grain of salt, but still) that lawsuit threats from him caused delays in the introduction of non-Ibanez 7 strings in the late '90s when they came back to prominence thanks to Korn, et al. Nothing was to ultimately come of it, but when you're dealing with a fringe product already, well...


----------



## odibrom (Jul 5, 2017)

I still think this guy is a joker with the industry, what he claims is all in "being the industry's pain in the ass" category. I think he is playing with every one who takes him seriously, but then, I know nothing of this, nor I want to know really... I just laugh at it...


----------



## cardinal (Jul 5, 2017)

Lee probably bought it.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 5, 2017)

Can we get the "baseball game" anti-djent youtube kid to respond to Gregory's claims. Maybe he's at the game...
But seriously, I knew none of this, clicked this thread and now I know a lot of hilarious things. 10/10


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 6, 2017)

the sad part is that even this is a great neat looking guitar, and an amazing 7 string for someone who wants an SSS on a seven which is pretty unique; the buyer now have to deal with having not only this jokers name on the headstock, but the "maestro" too hahaha (and yes, I know the maestro is part of his name "officially" )

oh btw, someone already bought it. 

I also feel the neck pickup should be closer to the neck?, it has heaps of room to do so, especially if they remove the massive overhang


I wonder if his weird pattents is the reason why Fender never released a 7 string?


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 6, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I wonder if his weird pattents is the reason why Fender never released a 7 string?



I had heard this but I didn't know if there was any truth to it.

I guess they did release the squier VII, and there were a few versions of it iirc, but i guess that technically was under Squier and not Fender. Dunno if there is a legal difference there though.

If it was okay to make the squier, then if FMIC really wanted to make a seven string strat, they would just put a Charvel or Jackson logo on the headstock.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 6, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao


I knew the moment I saw Knightbro laughing at it, it'd be funny.

Edit to add his constant powerstance.
o
/[]\
|\

Aw dangit. That didnt work at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 6, 2017)

BangandBreach said:


> I knew the moment I saw Knightbro laughing at it, it'd be funny.
> 
> Edit to add his constant powerstance.
> o
> ...


\[T]/


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm surprised to see all the hate for this guitar. I mean, the guy, sure. But, a good guitar is a good guitar. It's a custom shop Fender 7. If you're into the brand and 7 strings, I would think this guitar would be right up your alley. Who cares whose name is on it? Sand that shit off if you want. Its beats ordering a CS from Fender. Anyone have ballpark prices on what a new one would be?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 6, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> I'm surprised to see all the hate for this guitar. I mean, the guy, sure. But, a good guitar is a good guitar. It's a custom shop Fender 7. If you're into the brand and 7 strings, I would think this guitar would be right up your alley. Who cares whose name is on it? Sand that shit off if you want. Its beats ordering a CS from Fender. Anyone have ballpark prices on what a new one would be?



Yeah, $3650 for a Masterbuilt Fender is not a bad price. 

Ordered new? I'd be shocked if this were under $10k new to a non-artist. Even a more standard Masterbuilt is high four figures minimum from what I've come across. And they all are fantastic.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 6, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> I'm surprised to see all the hate for this guitar. I mean, the guy, sure. But, a good guitar is a good guitar. It's a custom shop Fender 7. If you're into the brand and 7 strings, I would think this guitar would be right up your alley. Who cares whose name is on it? Sand that shit off if you want. Its beats ordering a CS from Fender. Anyone have ballpark prices on what a new one would be?


I'm more laughing at him being a walking cartoon character. Those guitars are cool as hell, I've just never heard of him and he keeps reminding me how important he is.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 6, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, $3650 for a Masterbuilt Fender is not a bad price.
> 
> Ordered new? I'd be shocked if this were under $10k new to a non-artist. Even a more standard Masterbuilt is high four figures minimum from what I've come across. And they all are fantastic.


They're pretty rad, absolutely.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 7, 2017)

wanted to preserve this for future 7stringers lol...









































*Fender Custom Shop Maestro Alex Gregory 7-string Stratocaster Number 2 WOW*
 See all condition definitions*- opens in a new window or tab* ... Read more*about the condition*
Brand:
*Fender Custom Shop*
Body Color: Gold MPN:
*1544520140*

Fender Custom Shop Maestro Alex Gregory 7-string Stratocaster Number 2 WOW !!
This Was MAG 's Personal Guitar Built to Amazing Specs

Serial number MAG00002, the second of around 20 seven-string models made by Fender's Custom Shop to the specifications of Maestro Alex Gregory, with a high seventh string. The guitar has been finished in a beautiful gold flake. There is some discoloration near the strap button and up on the front of the guitar.

Specs
Weight - 8 lbs 10.7 oz
Pickup(s) - Custom Shop 7 String
Case - Original hardshell


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 7, 2017)

Whomever got it got it for a good price, that's for sure!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 7, 2017)

i'm curious (in a good way) to know the feelings of the new owner
MAG is surely.....weird but that guitar deserves attention


----------



## bostjan (Jul 7, 2017)

I love high A tuning. But if I had my hands on that guitar, I would be too tempted to engrave a "D" in front of the serial number on the neck plate. So keep it away from me. 

But seriously, though, I wanted one of those guitars long ago, taken out of context, they are wonderful instruments.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 7, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I love high A tuning. But if I had my hands on that guitar, I would be too tempted to engrave a "D" in front of the serial number on the neck plate. So keep it away from me.
> 
> But seriously, though, I wanted one of those guitars long ago, taken out of context, they are wonderful instruments.



I thought his full name is Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory, so I'm surprised Fender left off the D.


----------



## Drew (Jul 7, 2017)

This guy is a tool.  

I might be interested in this, but I imagine he's an insufferable prick to deal with, and a Strat with a neck singlecoil and a 24 fret neck just feels dirty.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jul 7, 2017)

If I remember right, this guitar is like 23" scale length too. I suspect it is to keep that High A from breaking all the time, but according to DMAG, it has something to do with Cosmic forces or something.

Why did/does Fender humor this guy? http://www2.fender.com/experience/artists/maestro-alex-gregory/


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> If I remember right, this guitar is like 23" scale length too. I suspect it is to keep that High A from breaking all the time, but according to DMAG, it has something to do with Cosmic forces or something.
> 
> Why did/does Fender humor this guy? http://www2.fender.com/experience/artists/maestro-alex-gregory/



I wonder how many of the claims in the Fender article are true. I never heard that DMAG played with Focus. There is no mention of his membership in the band on their website nor in any source I can find other than DMAG's personal website and the Fender article. We've already debunked on this forum the claim that he invented the seven string guitar and the claim that the British government bestowed the title of "Maestro" upon him. We already investigated his education credentials, which turned out to be a dead end. I find the claim that electric four string mandolin is much more difficult than violin to play to be only worthy of a sarcastic facial expression.

That leaves the claim that he's developing a 359 fret guitar, which might be true, although a google search for "359 fret" only turns up the article itself, and I highly doubt the physical limitations on that number of frets on the same fretboard to be insurmountable without a completely new paradigm.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 10, 2017)

Could that high number of fret guitar be a "true temperament" ERG or "multi core" (like a 12 string guitar... sorry, missing the correct terminology here)?... A 10 stringer with 32 fret would also go about that number (a bit low, but the same ballpark)...


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jul 10, 2017)

It's just kinda sad to see someone indulging in such blatant delusions of grandeur. But those guitars look aight, if the scale lengths were longer. 

I like strats, but I don't think that the standard Fender neck profile would adapt well to seven strings. Too round for me, not enough of a flat plane on the back.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Could that high number of fret guitar be a "true temperament" ERG or "multi core" (like a 12 string guitar... sorry, missing the correct terminology here)?... A 10 stringer with 32 fret would also go about that number (a bit low, but the same ballpark)...



In the article, he says it's a one-string guitar with a ton of frets. Even going microtonal and having a 40" scale length, the frets would simply be too close together to make any design sense. You know what I mean?

So, let's say the scale length is 40" and the range is a whopping 5 octaves, that's give 72-EDO fretting, which is laughable. The maximum you can cram frets together on a standard 25.5" scale guitar is around 35- or 36-EDO, with a two octave range. After that, the fret crests start overlapping, so they cannot be installed. You could grind down the crests to get them closer together, but it'd be pointless for other reasons, mainly that the fretboard becomes so saturated with frets that it's basically a fretless.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 10, 2017)

is he truly out of his mind or just a joker gone awry?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 10, 2017)

drmosh said:


> is he truly out of his mind or just a joker gone awry?


He's crazy. He has crazy eyes just like my ex.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 10, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's crazy. He has crazy eyes just like my ex.



my ex too!!! i think i see a pattern


----------



## odibrom (Jul 10, 2017)

bostjan said:


> In the article, he says it's a one-string guitar with a ton of frets. Even going microtonal and having a 40" scale length, the frets would simply be too close together to make any design sense. You know what I mean?
> 
> So, let's say the scale length is 40" and the range is a whopping 5 octaves, that's give 72-EDO fretting, which is laughable. The maximum you can cram frets together on a standard 25.5" scale guitar is around 35- or 36-EDO, with a two octave range. After that, the fret crests start overlapping, so they cannot be installed. You could grind down the crests to get them closer together, but it'd be pointless for other reasons, mainly that the fretboard becomes so saturated with frets that it's basically a fretless.



I obviously didnot read the article, but thanks for the intel.

One string, 40 inch long scale lenght, 300s frets... huummm ok...


----------



## Overtone (Jul 27, 2017)

Maybe this beauty will come up soon! A coveted Ed Roman!


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 27, 2017)

That thing is Buh-Tugly!


----------



## InHiding (Jul 28, 2017)

I can't believe the headstock says maestro. This is like that guy in Seinfeld.


----------



## Fathand (Jul 28, 2017)

> Why did/does Fender humor this guy? http://www2.fender.com/experience/artists/maestro-alex-gregory/



I think the guys at Fender have a wicked sense of humor


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 28, 2017)

"Built to amazing specs"

WAT? I don't know why but every time I see this thing it pisses me off. I admit I really don't like Fender, but I can respect custom shop, classic axes, and true vintage models. But this thing just rubs me wrong. My brain hurts thinking of keeping it in tune and intonated. MAG is hilariously pretentious though, and reminds me of Spinal Tap.


----------



## exo (Jul 28, 2017)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> "Built to amazing specs"
> 
> WAT? I don't know why but every time I see this thing it pisses me off. I admit I really don't like Fender, but I can respect custom shop, classic axes, and true vintage models. But this thing just rubs me wrong. My brain hurts thinking of keeping it in tune and intonated. MAG is hilariously pretentious though, and reminds me of Spinal Tap.



You take that back this instant. Sullying Spinal Tap's good name like this can not be allowed to stand.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 28, 2017)

exo said:


> You take that back this instant. Sullying Spinal Tap's good name like this can not be allowed to stand.



I'm sorry. I haven't had enough coffee yet. It's not even 9am here. I don't know what I was thinking.

I'm going to rewatch Spinal Tap on my flight home later today to make up for it.


----------



## exo (Jul 28, 2017)

Pretty sure you should probably put "Big Bottom" on repeat for a couple hours as penance.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 29, 2017)

Overtone said:


> Maybe this beauty will come up soon! A coveted Ed Roman!


Why am I not surprised that he's involved with Ed Roman.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 29, 2017)

Fathand said:


> I think the guys at Fender have a wicked sense of humor


“It was weird, as he stopped a few times as if he was listening, only to resume walking. When he got to my car, my friend and I nearly fainted—it was Sir Paul McCartney himself! 

LMAO


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 29, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I find the claim that electric four string mandolin is much more difficult than violin to play to be only worthy of a sarcastic facial expression.



Developing good intonation and bow technique are probably the two biggest challenges endemic to the violin. He expects people to believe that removing those variables somehow creates an instrument that is more difficult to play? Particularly for someone with a background in guitar?


----------



## thesnowdog (Jul 30, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> Its beats ordering a CS from Fender. Anyone have ballpark prices on what a new one would be?



Phillip McNight mentioned, that after pushing them on it due to their initial reluctance they quoted him $7,000 dealer price (supposedly about $13,000 retail) and eighteen months.


----------

